# Casting for feature film



## casting

Hello,

We're casting directors for film and TV and are looking for North American expats in Europe who have a little girl approximately 3 years old with a North American accent, who might be interested in being in a film shooting in Greece. NB we can only bring someone to Greece from another European country.

The acting demands aren't huge as the child is so little! But a North American accent and an ability to be patient and play act are essential. It's a highly reputable film production, with a well known director and actors (including Olivia Colman) in the lead roles. 

The shoot is from mid-Sept to end Oct (those are the overall dates, specific time commitment for this role is TBC.). Travel and accommodation for child and a guardian would obviously be arranged and paid for, and there is also a fee for being in the film. 

If you have a daughter/family member based in Europe, who can pass for age 3 and has a North American accent, we'd love to hear from you. Please drop us a line on search at kahleencrawford dot com. (Sorry, we can't post an email here as we're new to the forum! NB no 't' in Kahleen).

Thanks so much! 

Kahleen Crawford Casting (please feel free to google us or look us up on imdb. We have recently been casting for networks and studios such as BBC, HBO, Netflix and Sony.)


----------

